# exochromis anagenys info please...



## xerxeswasachump (Mar 29, 2006)

See topic...

We got a few of these fish at my store the other day. My boss said he hadn't ever seen them in real life and had only read about them in college. Apparently, they are quite rare and the wholesale price for a mated pair is $300. We have 5 right now and i would love to try to breed them. Anyway, any information would be appreciated thanks.


----------



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/e_anagenys.php
Articles here.


----------

